# i know this is going to sound crazy ...but  read on



## cal1956 (Jun 11, 2022)

1st let me say that i'm not a big fan of pinto beans but having said that i decided to  try a recipe i found for pinto beans
and oh my lord  are they  good ... when i 1st saw this recipe i thought i must have read it wrong,  but here is the recipe for the best pinto beans ( I ) have ever eaten, 
 it starts out with 2 pots of strong black coffee ( yes you  read that right )  make the coffee and pour it into your pot ( i used a cast iron dutch oven )  then add 1  lb of DRIED pinto beans , then add  in 1/2-3/4 lb lean beef 
( i used a serloin steak that i  had  ) cut into cubes then add 3 tablespoons chili powder , 1 tablespoon cyanne powder , i teaspoon onion powder and 1/2 teaspoon  garlic powder , 1/2 teaspoon powdered smoke then salt and black pepper to your  taste
 cook  this on your stove  top until  the beans  and meat are very tender ( several hours )   adding plain water as it cooks down
 my wife thought  i was nuts when she watched me making this  but after eating it  she told me that  i'm in charge of making pinto beans from now on  !!
when i saw this this  recipe and read  the word "coffee " at first i thought it  was crazy then i thought why not try it !!
i'm so glad i did  ,  .........you might read this and think its kinda crazy too ( i did  )  but man is it good !!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 11, 2022)

Thanks.
I've heard of using coffee before, but never tried it.
Interesting, I may have to buy some coffee and finally try it for myself.


----------



## cal1956 (Jun 11, 2022)

after i put it on my  plate , i  topped it with fresh cold diced onions  . and had cornbread to mop up the gravy.   i would have never dreamed of cooking beans in coffee until i saw that recipe , i have  since done a little research and found that these are sometimes called " cowboy beans " the only  thing i added to the recipe was the smoke powder , i had it on hand so  i added  1/2 teaspoon to the original recipe


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 11, 2022)

Interesting. I've used cold coffee in brownies and chocolate cakes, powdered coffee in rubs, but never thought of using made coffee in a savory dish. You got my brain wheels turning, Cal.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 11, 2022)

Coffee with spices and beef adds a nice earthiness for sure. I’ve used it in rubs  often. I can see this being tasty.


----------



## cal1956 (Jun 11, 2022)

one of my wifes girlfreinds droped by while it was cooking and asked what smelled so good and i told her i was making "pinto beans, then i asked if she wanted to "taste them " she  said sure , the beans were done  at this point and i just had them on the stove to keep them hot till it was time to eat,  so i gave her about 1/2 of a small bowel to try , after she tasted them she said and i quote " they taste as good as they smell "  thats when i told her i cooked them in coffee , she was suprised but she ate all that  was in the bowl so i figure she must like them haha
about  all i can add is at supper , i made a pig  of myself eating them


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 12, 2022)

No pics!?!?


----------



## cal1956 (Jun 12, 2022)

from what i have read about using coffee in beans , it came about because the old cowboys  didn't have easy access  to clean water while  on the trail and would often dump their left over coffee in the bean pot thus it became known as  " cowboy beans "


----------



## cal1956 (Jun 12, 2022)

sorry but no i didn't take any pictures , i  didn't even know if i would like the  results until it was done


----------



## cal1956 (Jun 17, 2022)

i just put on another pot  of these beans , hope they are as good as the 1st one


----------

